
Pushing to Dokku from GitLab CI - resurge
http://jeroenpelgrims.com/pushing-to-dokku-from-gitlab-ci/
======
sytse
We're working on making pushing from GitLab to schedulers simpler in
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/3286](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/3286)

